# if 25 does not cover 2 or 3 procudures,what to do?



## southbaymed (Apr 6, 2010)

Please helps us: two issues
1. He is DO:   99213-25, 98926, J0696 & 96372.....always denied 96372
                   as included w/another procedure. BUT not. 

2. Internal medicine:  99213-25, 10016, 90718, 90471, J0696 & 96372....
                   again 96372 is denied as included w/another procedure.

What modifier to append?  59 or 76

Thank you


----------



## twiegel24@yahoo.com (Apr 7, 2010)

I would do the 59 on the 96372 because the 90471 is for the immunization of the tetanus and the 96372 is for a theraputic injection.


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 7, 2010)

In the first case (the DO) 96372 is bundled with the manipulation, 98926.  It is, however, allowed with a modifier if applicable.


----------



## mkj2486 (Apr 9, 2010)

When I have more than one procedure in a session I check the CCI to see if they bundle.

96732 and 98926 bundle need modifier on 96732

10016 is not a valid code....do you mean 10061

96372 and 10061 bundle as well....need modifier on 96732


----------



## southbaymed (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for everybody.
Yes not 10016, 10061.
Anyway 96372... cann't be alone


----------

